# I haven't learned anything new in talk therapy



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I dread going to therapy every week because I know I will not learn anything about myself that I haven't already known through meticulous research. 

I hate sitting in that room with an awkward silence in the air because I cannot think of anything to say to make time fly by. 

Am I alone with these issues?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I stopped going to my doctors after I starting feeling like you. I learned a lot the first few appointments but then I stopped. I couldn't imagine how frustrating it would've gotten If I kept going.

I'm not suggesting you should stop but why do you still go?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

me either, I just go there cause it gives me something to do and I don't have any friends


----------



## Stanley Schwarz (Apr 18, 2012)

Why not mention this issue to your therapist? I mean, if you are already making an effort to go to he doctor, might as ensure that the therapy will help you.


----------



## erichouse (Mar 17, 2012)

You should try the new telephone support group starting tomorrow. It has a more realistic approach where you actually engage in conversation with other callers anonymously, in a call-conference. 

Phone Number: 1-626-677-3000

Access Code: 1507719

When to call: Wednesday, 4pm Pacific Time*
5PM Mountain Time*
6PM Central Time*
7PM Eastern Time

That is the information to access tomorrow's group, but the phone number and access code will be changing every week. And the website is sabootcamp.net.


----------



## lovemyfear (May 4, 2012)

No you're not alone in this - I get completely that awkward silence ! Very uncomfortable 

But also... what a gift! I'd encourage you to voice exactly your experience of this to your therapist. The learning will emerge from your authentic experience in those moments in that room, and it's sounds like your authentic experience is your discomfort with that awkward silence, is there frustration? feeling fed up? wanting to leave? fear of saying how it is for you? give voice to it all. There's your gold.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

erichouse said:


> You should try the new telephone support group starting tomorrow. It has a more realistic approach where you actually engage in conversation with other callers anonymously, in a call-conference.
> 
> Phone Number: 1-626-677-3000
> 
> ...


Very good idea of whoever came up with it!


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> I dread going to therapy every week because I know I will not learn anything about myself that I haven't already known through meticulous research.


If that's the case, why not shop around for another therapist?

If you had an auto mechanic who couldn't tell you anything you didn't already know about your car problems, wouldn't you just look for another mechanic?


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Well at least it helps to let go and vent some of your feelings to a person? I would actually not need it but someone else is paying for mine.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

:rollcan a person living in mauritius call?


----------

